# Reflector or cool tube?



## hero4u2b (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi I am about to buy a light for flowering and am going with a 600 watt HPS but there are so many choices for reflectors and want to go with a cool tube but was thinking that a cool tube might not reflect like some of the other reflectors. I think there are only 2 lil pieces of metal attaching to the cool tube to reflect.. Any input will be appreciated. Thanks Hero


----------



## Jericho (Aug 1, 2011)

What is the dimensions of the grow space? I love my cool tube, So happy with it. It reflects fine. I sometimes dont even use the wings. I noticed that when i want to get it closer to the plants the wings interfere with the spread of light and centres it instead of spreading it further. 

Cant comment on reflectors as have never used one, but i would think if you wanted to get it closer it would be hard to spread light over the plants not directly under it.


----------



## hero4u2b (Aug 1, 2011)

the space is 3 and a half foot by 4 foot. 7 foot height..  Thanks   also I take it I start on one side with my carbon fliter then a peice of flex duct to the light... thru the light.. then to the fan and then ofcourse out of the room?  Does that sound right> ? Thanks  Hero


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2011)

> I start on one side with my carbon fliter then a peice of flex duct to the light... thru the light.. then to the fan and then ofcourse out of the room? Does that sound right



That is how I do it :aok:


----------



## hero4u2b (Aug 1, 2011)

Yee haw . Thanks  Hero


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2011)

I think for larger wattage lights and larger spaces that reflectors spread the light better than cooltubes.


----------



## hero4u2b (Aug 1, 2011)

I would have to agree.. at least that was my thinking but they have numorous from something-something- to the big kauhuna which is over a hundred bucks I would like to get a cool tube but was a big worried about the spread of light. Thanks Hero


----------



## Locked (Aug 1, 2011)

What about an air cooled hood over the cool tube? I wld think they wld spread the light better....for the record I love my cool tube.


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 1, 2011)

Neither! Bare bulb! But if a reflector is a must. Hands down sunlight supply Magnum XXL.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2011)

I hear alot of PPL saying they get better Buds with the light Vertical,,hence no reflector. Am I right?
Just seems to me it would be harder to keep the room cool. Dont know cause I use T5s. And yes I know T5s put out heat too. I like the way they spread the Lumens though.


----------



## Locked (Aug 1, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I hear alot of PPL saying they get better Buds with the light Vertical,,hence no reflector. Am I right?
> Just seems to me it would be harder to keep the room cool. Dont know cause I use T5s. And yes I know T5s put out heat too. I like the way they spread the Lumens though.




I believe when you grow vert with a bare bulb the almost all the heat goes up and you can actually get the bulb pretty close to the plants. I remember reading that while researching vert growing. Hve zero experience with it though. Maybe Nchef will elaborate.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 1, 2011)

I have 4 of the vented hoods that are the nice but not highest end hoods and I like them But I believe the cool tubes would be better, and intend to get all cool tubes for my next room setup. First the reflector footprint isn't big enough when the light is down closer to the smaller plants, even though the hoods are quite big and cumbersome to deal with. Second, the heat builds up in the hood and IMO doesn't vent out very efficiently, whearas the cool tube is smaller and easier to handle and manipulate, has the ability to adjust the light footprint, and the air pulls directly across it and goes out rather than building up in a large bubble.


----------



## hero4u2b (Aug 1, 2011)

I guess its a toss up but because I like the look and design of the cool tube I guess thats what I will go with.. Thanks everyone. Hero


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 1, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I hear alot of PPL saying they get better Buds with the light Vertical,,hence no reflector. Am I right?
> Just seems to me it would be harder to keep the room cool. Dont know cause I use T5s. And yes I know T5s put out heat too. I like the way they spread the Lumens though.



IDK about better buds. But as far as heat. With vertical bulbs there is no way for the heat to be trapped and build up. All the heat goes straight up and is exhausted from the room. Generally I run a 1k about 8" from the colas, halfway down the plant itself.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 1, 2011)

I debated on getting the cooltube, before I went with the Euro vented reflector from HTG.  I got a steal on the reflector at $60 shipped, on ebay.  I just got it in  today.  After changing to the Euro reflector, the temp dropped 20 degrees F in my 4'X4'X8' with my 400 watt HPS.  I exhaust the room through the reflector using a 245CFM fan.  I can probably remove the intake ducting I have tied to my central AC.

Best of Luck with the cooltube.  I am sure you will love it.

HomieHogleg


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

How would one know if the light they have could be run vertically?  Edit: I found this answer.  "Bulb position is printed on the bulb, if there is a "U" in the part number, that means universal and can be hung anyway.   The possible positions are "Universal", "Vertical", and "Base Up/Down". /Edit   And how is it supported?  Just remove all the mountings and hang the bulb directly from the cord?  If you just hang it from the cord, how do you keep the cord from overheating and starting a fire?

I'm intrigued because my flower cabinet has a very small footprint and I'm going to be hard pressed to fit my new light into it...once they send me the replacement for the broken cool tube.    

If I can use this bulb vertically, I may go ahead and just run it bare in this cabinet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2011)

SunWolf said:
			
		

> I'm intrigued because my flower cabinet has a very small footprint and I'm going to be hard pressed to fit my new light into it...once they send me the replacement for the broken cool tube.
> 
> If I can use this bulb vertically, I may go ahead and just run it bare in this cabinet.



I think that you need more space when running vertical.  Your plants are going to need to be 8-12" away from the light and this takes up valuable floor space.  I have a 3 x 6.5 sq ft space and do not run vertical because I do not see getting 2 plants and a light in a space only 3' wide.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> IDK about better buds. But as far as heat. With vertical bulbs there is no way for the heat to be trapped and build up. All the heat goes straight up and is exhausted from the room. Generally I run a 1k about 8" from the colas, halfway down the plant itself.


Cool,,sounds about right. On my next grow I plan on getting a 600 Watt HPS for Flower( going Vertical), and using my T5s for Veg only.:hubba:


----------



## dontknowmuch (Aug 17, 2011)

I am also debating cool tube or one of those vented hoods, my main concern is if it gets too cold in the area which one would be a better option to run with or without the air when or if needed...does that even make any sense?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 17, 2011)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> I am also debating cool tube or one of those vented hoods, my main concern is if it gets too cold in the area which one would be a better option to run with or without the air when or if needed...does that even make any sense?



No, not sure what exactly you are asking....are you saying it gets cold in your area and you are wondering if one hood is better than another if your winters are harsh?  If so, no, one has no real advantage over another.  You are going to need ventilation regardless.


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 17, 2011)

Actually the Magnum XXL's stomp cool tubes or any other hood. It gives you a full spread of the light intensity over a wider area. As long as you can make the hood fit. Their really big. But yes. As far as ventilation. They are all comparable really.


----------



## Menimeth (Aug 17, 2011)

The cool tube IMHO is the better choice in the end. The vented hood will not have the direct flow like the tube, because the air will circulate around the hood before it is pulled out, where the tube does not. in the summer you can vent to the outside and in the winter you can pull outside air through the tube and vent to the inside, which will help heat your house while allowing warmer air to be pulled through the passive intake keeping your space warmer. I have been researching them lately to battle the Texas heat and have decided to go with the cool tube.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 17, 2011)

In a large air cooled hood, the air does not circulate around the hood if you have a decent exhaust fan hooked up to it.  You do have a larger volume of air, but it is pulled pretty directly from the intake across the bulb to the exhaust.  I do not really think there is really much difference in ease of cooling between hoods and cool tubes.  As I see it, it is the spread of the light that is vastly different between the two.


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 17, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> In a large air cooled hood, the air does not circulate around the hood if you have a decent exhaust fan hooked up to it.  You do have a larger volume of air, but it is pulled pretty directly from the intake across the bulb to the exhaust.  I do not really think there is really much difference in ease of cooling between hoods and cool tubes.  As I see it, it is the spread of the light that is vastly different between the two.



Well said


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 17, 2011)

Menimeth said:
			
		

> The cool tube IMHO is the better choice in the end. The vented hood will not have the direct flow like the tube, because the air will circulate around the hood before it is pulled out, where the tube does not. in the summer you can vent to the outside and in the winter you can pull outside air through the tube and vent to the inside, which will help heat your house while allowing warmer air to be pulled through the passive intake keeping your space warmer. I have been researching them lately to battle the Texas heat and have decided to go with the cool tube.



Your crazy  A hood will stomp the cool tube in yield. If I had 2 little cool tubes in my 4x8 tent, with 1k's instead of magnums. I would drastically reduce my gram per watt.


----------



## Locked (Aug 17, 2011)

The thing I hate most about my cool tube is the light spread....I agree with Nchef and THG.


----------



## Deathsmile (Aug 18, 2011)

Theres been a lot of awesome points made in this thread, which is why im going to be running BOTH in my grow 

Ill have a XXXL 1000watt raining light fro mthe top, and a 1000watt cooltube mounted vertically in the middle with my plants boxed around it. 

So regardless of which one is better then the other, im going to combine their advantages


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not sure I see the advantage to running both a vertical and a horizontal light--what are you thoughts on the advantages of doing this?


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 18, 2011)

Deathsmile said:
			
		

> Theres been a lot of awesome points made in this thread, which is why im going to be running BOTH in my grow
> 
> Ill have a XXXL 1000watt raining light fro mthe top, and a 1000watt cooltube mounted vertically in the middle with my plants boxed around it.
> 
> So regardless of which one is better then the other, im going to combine their advantages



Makes no sense. Maybe if you had a 1k on other side too. But then yielding 2600 plus grams is some serious green thumb.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a cooltube in a tent and will change for a Adjust-A-Wing. You can put the cooltube closer but the light spread is not good enough IMO.


----------



## Sol (Aug 18, 2011)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> I am also debating cool tube or one of those vented hoods, my main concern is if it gets too cold in the area which one would be a better option to run with or without the air when or if needed...does that even make any sense?



  The only other thing is to make sure you have enough room to fit a cooltube, i can't exactly remember but i think we both had a similar size room, and there are several different lengths of cooltube depending on brand. Mine, for example ,is 28" long(cooltube) , my space is 28" wide= no good. Had i researched abit more i noticed you can get 18" cooltubes thus having 10" for ducting. Might want to double check , all cooltubes are not equal and if space is an issue, don't make my mistake.


----------



## Deathsmile (Aug 20, 2011)

Ive been told many times that *light=yield* So basically, since the only way i can financially and technically add my other light/ballast that i have to my grow is in the middle, i figured adding another 1000watt could only help my end yield.

I lost 3/12 plants. So i have to slice and dice my Ebb&grow buckets around to get rid of the empty buckets taking up space. This is that my top view plant arrangement will be somewhat and keep in mind this is the view from the Top Reflector. Each plant will still be under the edge of the top Reflector with the cool tube just above/the same height as the plants vertically:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 20, 2011)

I think you would do better to use both lights vertically.  Many vertical grows I see utilize more than one bulb.  I don't think you even need the cooltube if using vertically.


----------

